# OWB for 3" XD 9mm?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm getting by with a combination of yaqui loop and the plastic 'clip' holster which came with the XD, but I really need a real holster. I wear jeans often, and the rivets scratch the exposed slide with the options I've got now.

Is there a reasonable source out there for gun leather for this pistol?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get a Galco Fletch - nice leather holster that will protect the gun.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I think I will order my OWB holster from Don Hume for my 3"XD. I have had several different Don Hume holsters for various guns over the years. Don Hume is very hard to beat for the price. I usually go with Hume or DeSantis or make them myself for most guns. I have purchased several in stock items from High Noon holsters as well, and their tuckables are great for the price, but the last custom holster I ordered from them took 5 1/2 months to get here. I sold the gun in the mean time, I forgot I had even ordered the holster. Here is the link to the holster list for 3"xd's on the Don Hume web site.

http://donhume.com/Products/ProductsList.cfm?action=SearchByWeapon&WeaponID=242


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Get a Galco Fletch - nice leather holster that will protect the gun.


I would if I could find a retailer who has them in stock. Galco is out - I usually have to buy my holsters on-line being out here on the prairie.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U do a google search, I'll bet U can find many places to buy it online. I take it for granted that my local shop has an entire long wall dedicated to just Galco holsters


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Between my leaving a message and your reply, I did just as you suggested. Only two places list the holster as NOT out-of-stock - but only one actually says they are IN stock - and that's a place called www.shootnut.com or something like that (inspires confidence, that one).

The other is CopsPlus, who I've done business with, but the last time I ordered from them, it took them several weeks to admit they were out of stock on the item.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think Midway USA carries Galco, do they? Just Bianchi. Does Galco have a list of suppliers on their official site?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Does Galco have a list of suppliers on their officer site?


Just filled out a dealer locator request.

I'm betting no more than one address in Kansas, and it'll be in Wichita.

Clint

Update: I was wrong - one dealer, but in Kansas City. - Also, I found an Uncle Mike's Size 16 pancake which works quite nicely.

C


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I kinda meant possibly online locations... BUt, that will work too


----------



## OneTimeSucker (Jul 6, 2006)

*3" XD 9mm*

As I posted in another section, I now own and sometimes carry an XD 9mm with the 4" barrel. I am thinking of getting the XD with a 3" barrel, probably also in 9mm. What do you folks with the subcompact XD think of the gun with regard to concealed carry? I currently have both a Galco pancake holster and an IWB and use both depending on what I am wearing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

OWB, Outside Waistband?

This mean a clip-on?

Bob Wright


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

> I am thinking of getting the XD with a 3" barrel, probably also in 9mm. What do you folks with the subcompact XD think of the gun with regard to concealed carry?


I have the subcompact 3" XD in 9mm - I like it, but it probably doesn't conceal much better than the 4" model. The main issue is the width of the slide - it's pretty wide. I have a simple Uncle Mike's pancake OWB holster (Sidekick #1) which accomodates my ultra-compact 1911 3.5" barrel, and my Taurus PT940 (a sort-of beefy Beretta) but I just got a (size 16 Uncle Mike's pancake) for the XD.

Functionally, there is nothing not to like about the sub-compact XD, but it's chunky.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> OWB, Outside Waistband?
> 
> This mean a clip-on?
> 
> Bob Wright


OWB can mean a belt slide holster - slots or strap(s).

Clint


----------

